# improving sight picture



## pbandh (Jun 11, 2012)

i am having difficulty acquiring a good sight picture. years ago there was an epoxy type flourescent paint that was designed to notch or drill out fixed front blades, such as is on my model 19-5. I cannot seem to find it. I do not want to incurr the expense of maching out the front blade. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have tried bright paints but not happy with the results. thx vm


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The only two "tricks" I know are to use a plastic insert cut into the blade, or to paint the blade with bright nail enamel ("polish").

If I remember correctly, Brownells sells both plastic sheet from which to cut inserts, and medium-set acrylic liquid that you use to fill a dovetail notch you've cut into the sight. So, both require cutting a notch in the sight blade. I think that the acrylic liquid is easier to use.

Nowadays, I just paint my front sights. The interesting part is that, properly done, the paint lasts almost forever.
I prefer to cut shallow serrations crosswise into the blade, the better to hold the enamel. It's not absolutely necessary, though.
I buy ordinary nail enamel at our local drug store. I use both bright white and "fire-engine red" (scarlet). The ladies at the sales counter, who really do know what I'm going to do, have a lot of fun with me, asking whether the enamel I'm buying will match the shoes I'm planning to wear.
I clean the sight blade with alcohol, degreasing it thoroughly.
Then I paint just the rear-facing surface with the bright white enamel. When it's dry, it gets another coat.
Then it gets two coats of the red enamel. (A heat lamp can speed the drying, but unless you're very careful, you can burn the paint.)
I let it dry for a couple of days.
That's it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a Ruger Security Six in 1976 (yes, the one which had "Made in the 200th year of American liberty" stamped on its frame). I used my wife's red finger nail polish to put a nice painted section on the front sight ramp and it remains to this day. For my Redhawk 5 1/2" barrel .44 (1984), I replaced the factory sights with Ruger's own "hunter sights" which I don't believe are offered any more. Those sights are fabulous for a hunting handgun.

Obtaining a good sight picture on a handgun is a personal thing which, of course, can vary quite a bit from one individual to another. That is why there are a host of aftermarket sights available for popular guns. Just last week, I bought a set of Trijicon sights (GL01) for one of my gen3 Glock 23's and ordered a set of Trijicon GL11y's for my other gen2 G23. In my opinion, the standard Glock sights do not let enough light in around the front post to the rear aperture which for me makes obtaining a good sight picture less natural.

I have a gen3 G19 with the Warren Tactical sights and I shoot those well but they are a bit too high plus the rear sight is angle backwards and has a sharp cut to it. My new Trijicon's (GL01) on my "other" G23 have a low profile and that generally works well for me. Plus the front blade lets in more light. This morning on my bi-weekly trip to a range, I'm taking this gun along to see how it works out.

It is hard to find just the right sights since everyone has a different perception with their picture and alignment.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Interesting.............right now, I am using Testors pearl white on my rear sight, and lime green on the front...on my carry firearm, I just use pearl white on the front....still looking for the perfect color combo, which isn't easy with older eyes, and color deficiency.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Update to my post (#3) above regarding my new Trijicon sights (GL01) on my #2 gen3 Glock 23.*

These are the best of the three sighting systems I have used on Model 19/23 framed gen3 Glocks. I still have a set of Trijicon sights (GL11Y) on order for my #1 gen3 Glock 23 and if they are as good as I suspect they will be, judging by the results of the GL01 sights, then I will put a set of the GL11 (not sure which rear color) on my gen3 Glock 19 in replacement of the Warren Tactical sights.

My trip to the range on Monday morning proved that the new Trijicon sights are excellent. Low profile, non-snagging, and just the right amount of light getting around the front blade and to the rear aperture for a quick and distinct sight picture. Both I and my buddy fired this gun and it was remarkable how well it performed.


----------



## Kestral (Sep 2, 2009)

Our shooting club consists mainly of old codgers,using again mainly S&W revs. 22 & 38spec. The problem we are getting is to wide a rear aperture blade sight causing difficulty to hold a steady aim.Does anyone make a plastic clip on blade with different apertures,as the std metal ones all seem to be the same width.Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------

